# Turnouts and Track



## aquakiwi (Oct 2, 2019)

Due to an upcoming move (tho the house aint sold yet) I will probably need to rebuild my track, I'm wondering whether to go to code 100 instead of 83. Reason being my Bigboy and other articulated Locos dont run well on my current Code 83 track, tho I think this is more to do with the tightness of the curves I laid.
My other question is Turnouts Electrofrog or Insulfrog? Any advice wellcomed.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I doubt the track code is the reason the big locos won't run right, tight turns are most 
likely the problem. Just a guess. Code 83 looks better so I would stay with that and 
put in bigger curves if possible.

Not much difference between the two turnouts, just may need to gap the frog rails on the Electrofrog .
Both are power routing just a different way. They now make a Unifrog turnout, might look into that.
Good luck with the house sale.

Magic


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

It is most assuredly NOT the Code 83's rail height. It's the geometry of your track system. It could also be that the rail elements are not laid along a planar, or very near planar, surface such that the joints are kinked, or the rails are not fully supported by ties that are in turn not properly supported, leaving wobbling rails with height differences along the major axis and transversely across the rails. I'm assuming there's nothing wrong with the locomotive mechanically.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You would be wise to use any Peco turnout. However,
as Magic posted, the new Peco Unifrog model would be the
best if you have old locos without all wheel power
pickup or 4 wheel switchers. Even tho the
Unifrog frog is powered, you don't need to gap
the frog rails. However, if your locos are all
newer with all wheel power pickup, the familiar 
Peco Insulfrog would work well. It is power
routing tho, so you would need track drops
in both frog rails.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree with the others: your operational issues are NOT caused by using a smaller code track. Big Boys and other articulateds probably need 24" radius curves at an absolute minimum, and bigger than that if you can squeeze them in. A minimum of #8 turnouts as well.

Wathers Track turnouts and MicroEngineering turnouts are also good choices, although both seem to be having supply issues at the moment.


----------

